# Next big "race" for plow manufacturers?



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

What do you think it will be? Until just recently it seemed like the big race was to create the fastest mounting system, now pretty much all companies have a similar claim that their plow will mount/dismount in under a minute. Now that's settled, what do you think is the next big thing that the plow manufacturers will all be hustling to create the "best" or "fastest" of?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

How about who can keep the same quality and have the lowest price?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

thats a tough one. maybe largest carrying capacity...snoway is already up there. could also be the headlights are starting to become bragging rights lately. i dunno maybe the fastest way to help the customer part with his money.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

power wings on a v plow. the headlight thing has been around for a few years with HID lighting. i think power adjustable wings will be the next thing. to take a plow from a push box like sides and be able to fan them out flat like a regular plow increasing your width.
just a thought.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

ServiceOnSite;586529 said:


> power wings on a v plow. the headlight thing has been around for a few years with HID lighting. i think power adjustable wings will be the next thing. to take a plow from a push box like sides and be able to fan them out flat like a regular plow increasing your width.
> just a thought.


Isn't that a Rev?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ServiceOnSite;586529 said:


> i think power adjustable wings will be the next thing. to take a plow from a push box like sides and be able to fan them out flat like a regular plow increasing your width.
> just a thought.


The Revo's have that now.

But power wings on a V...now your talking.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

ServiceOnSite;586529 said:


> the headlight thing has been around for a few years with HID lighting. i think power adjustable wings will be the next thing. to take a plow from a push box like sides and be able to fan them out flat like a regular plow increasing your width.


Yeah Boss has had the HID option around for a few years now, has anyone else followed suit? no. the HID option is too expensive to the majority of the population. Im talking about halogen lighting options. thats why the manufactures have been designing new housings to offer more light output at the same cost. Boss had the nice housings years ago, meyers came out with a different set, so did hiniker, then fisher and western. Now Boss came out with a redesigned light housing again and doesnt offer the HID option but are equipped with the new Halogen InfraRed bulbs which supposedly "out-shines" the competition. So other brands will follow suit.

i have to agree with the power wings / box / extra width thing. I do believe Snoway has started a trend that will probably take off throughout the industry.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

im having a problem opening the snoway site i wanna see this plow.

meyer had the saber light which is not to shabby. boss's lights are ok. the one that im a big fan of is the western/fisher night fire or hell fire lights. those to me seem to be a white light that cuts through the snow. thats why i put them on my boss. every time i was out plowing and seen someones lights that were blinding on a plow 9 outta 10 times they were those lights


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

A 12 way blade.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Fastest hydraulics maybe? Boss already has that one though. Factory option back drag blades? Before you know it, they'll have plows that move themselves or something.

How about a plow with a telescoping A frame. Talk about serious stack capability. Come up to a pile, raise the plow and telescope the frame out an extra 2 feet or so. I don't really know, I'm just comming up with random bad ideas off the top of my head  

Look at how far plows have come in just 20 years. I don't think any of us can even fathom what it will be like 20 years from now... Besides Tom. They probibly have the next 20 years of plow technology in an R&D building somewhere.  Whats the next big thing tom?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ServiceOnSite;586574 said:


> im having a problem opening the snoway site i wanna see this plow.


 Lots of reading and pix right here: Revo More on the Revo's


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

merrimacmill;586584 said:


> Before you know it, they'll have plows that move themselves or something.


 Snoway's already got that one too with their new macro run wireless controller. Those Snoway boys aren't old school. wesport

Tom, think SW could design a plow that would make snow?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It's nice to have all those things but the problem they will price themselves out of the market or guys will hold onto their plows a lot longer. Just like trucks.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

They all seem to be headed for the SW space frame design. Fisher with the X blade, the new airflow is that way as well.

Snoway has introduced combined controls (one control for both plow and spreader) that could become major. Kind of pushes the end user into the same manufacturer on the front and rear so as to use a single control for both.

Wiring simplicity could become a major selling point. The more complicated and computer controlled the vehicles become the greater the problems with interfering with the circuitry. more systems like the EIS and wireless pulse controls SW is using could become the vogue. Perhaps voice activated or a version of paddle shifters to steering wheel mount the controls

But the biggest change could be automation, particularly for sidewalk crews. check this bad boy out.
http://www.pinktentacle.com/2007/02/yuki-taro-autonomous-snowplow-robot/

Then there's liquids, a unit that allows liquid de-icer to be sprayed from nozzles that are mounted to the rear of the blade for applying a light application of de-icer as the snow is being pushed, saving time and fuel by doing an application while plowing.could also replace the rear boom allowing other forms of rear mounted equipment.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

merrimacmill;586584 said:


> .
> 
> How about a plow with a telescoping A frame. Talk about serious stack capability. Come up to a pile, raise the plow and telescope the frame out an extra 2 feet or so. I don't really know, I'm just comming up with random bad ideas off the top of my head
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

I think it would be great if there was a way to scrape down harder, like with a skid steer, would make it so much easier to backdrag, and I am sure you would use less salt too.













lol
That new Rev. looks great Tom, maybe on my newest truck!


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

The next thing is going to be everyone offering the expanding wings like the 810, XLS, and WideOut. I hope Boss does soon!


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

ServiceOnSite;586574 said:


> i
> 
> meyer had the saber light which is not to shabby. boss's lights are ok.


are the new boss lights not that good? i have not seen any of the new plows with the lights on so i have no idea. i do know to upgrade an older plow will cost some $$ since the wiring is different between the 2 kinds of lights.


----------



## SuperBlade (Aug 27, 2008)

i have a good one....ok let all picture the razors they have out. First it was one blade now its 4-5-and if you watch madtv 10 blades...lol....

now picture a plow with one blade in front of the other to get a closer cut to the ground and to help remove hard pack or ice......you could also carry about twice the amount of snow...some would go under to the second plow..... 0 0...(..(


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

lazer snow plows...... melt it away with out salt, no need to stack anything


----------



## SS2500HD (Sep 18, 2008)

jet engines mounted to your tailgate to melt the snow as you plow.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Some type of squeegee system, so us jersey boys can plow the rain!


----------



## Zodiac (Jul 9, 2008)

Wireless, handless controllers.

Someone already mentioned it...

Think about it... Voice activated (or some other system) of controlling your plow/spreader, so you don't have to ever take your hands off your steering wheel.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Zodiac;586840 said:


> Wireless, handless controllers.
> 
> Someone already mentioned it...
> 
> Think about it... Voice activated (or some other system) of controlling your plow/spreader, so you don't have to ever take your hands off your steering wheel.


Nice. Right ,left,up, down . Oh wait ,your talking about the plow controller.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Voice activated would be nice but I can just see it now......pull up tight to a garage door and the phone rings...."yeah I will be "right" over and the plow angles"right" into the garage door.....lol


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

How about the Wideout and XLS 8611? Wireless control? I know Snoway has it but how about the other guys jump on board. How about a sprayer attachment that will apply FF at the touch of a button? 
I would be happy with a dealer near by that sells Boss Fluid.


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

i would like to see like some said earlier...1 controler for plow and spreader, just think...i can take my wideout cab command raise and lower the plow and then push another rubber button to activate the spreader and turn the thumb wheel to control the spreader width!!!!!!!!! now make this gizmo with a adapter so i can plug the harness from plow and spreader together with LITTLE $$$$ and you would have me at holy [email protected]! lol


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

pushin 4 u;586981 said:


> i would like to see like some said earlier...1 controler for plow and spreader,


Snoway has it available


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

04superduty;586677 said:


> are the new boss lights not that good? i have not seen any of the new plows with the lights on so i have no idea. i do know to upgrade an older plow will cost some $$ since the wiring is different between the 2 kinds of lights.


not that hard to adapt different head light to a different plow. just takes a littel reading time to figure out what wire does what. cut, splice, crimp , soder, and silicone. then mount the lights.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Boss really needs to get with it and make an all stainless plow. And start their V box line up again. Not that I don't love my boss plow.


----------



## justwheelit (Aug 28, 2008)

a remote control setup for the plow and truck so you can sit in the lazyboy at home and plow snow.....just like playing a real life video game.........i dont know, its all i could think of


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

ServiceOnSite;587066 said:


> not that hard to adapt different head light to a different plow. just takes a littel reading time to figure out what wire does what. cut, splice, crimp , soder, and silicone. then mount the lights.


true, from what they said alot of the cost was the lights themselves and mounts for the plow. where did you see the new style lights and did they do a good job of lighting things up?
i just saw them at the dealer about 2 weeks ago so still have no idea how good they are since they are a new style for 2008-2009 season.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

merrimacmill;586584 said:


> Look at how far plows have come in just 20 years. I don't think any of us can even fathom what it will be like 20 years from now... Besides Tom. They probibly have the next 20 years of plow technology in an R&D building somewhere.  Whats the next big thing tom?


I would totally agree that plows have changed over the last 20 years, who knows what the future will bring. Technology is always something that is ever changing. We are and plan to continue leading that in this industry. Our R & D shop always has some innovative and interesting concepts going on so I would not be surprised at all to see the next big thing to be produced be another Sno-Way design.

Stay tuned.............................


----------



## Zodiac (Jul 9, 2008)

hydro_37;586871 said:


> Voice activated would be nice but I can just see it now......pull up tight to a garage door and the phone rings...."yeah I will be "right" over and the plow angles"right" into the garage door.....lol


Yeah I thought of that, you'd have to have some sort of "safety" word to be spoken before commands...

"Expealladoushious plow right" 

But steering wheel mounted controls would be pretty cool. I could see that happening.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Zodiac;587663 said:


> Yeah I thought of that, you'd have to have some sort of "safety" word to be spoken before commands...
> 
> "Expealladoushious plow right"
> 
> But steering wheel mounted controls would be pretty cool. I could see that happening.


Screw steering wheel and voice activated, just connect it directly to our optics, where you look is where it goes, thank god theres no bikini babes in the winter! lol


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Maybe a truck mounted plow with a design similar to this 12 way blade.


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

I could imagine something made out of a different material - lighter and stronger.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

the light that i did were the new fisher/western lights on my boss plow. im still waiting to see what the new boss lights do.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

right now i see the main battle as the expandable wing plow's which it looks like snoway will take a big bit into that that market with there nice looking revo blade. i dont like the voice activated ideas, just more to go wrong and for anyone that has worked with voice recognition systems in a warehouse will agree with me that it SUCKS, i dont know how many times i cussed at and threw my headset at the distribution center because it just doesnt pic up your voice. steering mounted controls would be nice but it would be a pain to switch from truck to truck if you switched blades. 

i think that expandable v plows with adjustable wings would be a hot ticket and youd really have the best of all worlds.. jmo


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

They need to do more with the trucks in my opinion.

The plow manufacturers need to hook up with the truck manufacturers and come out with some sweet stuff. Maybe the "Snow Plow Package" would really mean something useful! 
They could make more comfy seats with massage mode, a cooler/warmer in the center console, plow controls built into the steering wheel, back up cam (could see your salt discharge), 5000 disc CD changer (We've all been there, 24 hours in the truck listening to the same crap over and over)......TONS of stuff they could do!


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i like that comfy seat idea... i still go with the push button trans shifting on the plow control


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

I have two ideas, one for plows and one trucks. I would for one love to see a hydro trans in a truck, no more shifting just two pedals quick and smooth. Second I would love to have a V plow with expandable wings like a fisher XLS plow but a V. I think thats the ticker although weight would really be an issue there. (I think ill see the plow. ill die before I can buy a hyrdo trans in a truck, at least a one ton)


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

depending on the patend experation date 

id like to see more plows with Down pressure, and possibly some type of electronic or hydro valve that releives the down pressure when the plow trips, to help minimze parking lot damage


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

how about trucks with a place to put all the relays for the plow and whatever else you add, electrical or otherwise.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Lighting is always going to be under continuous improvement. Minor changes to reflectors, wiring and what have you make this an easy place to score good points for sales numbers. The next biggie in lighting I would say could be self leveling lights (like in the newer near luxury cars like A4, 3 series BMW, etc.)...if your truck's front end dips more than a bit or you put a variable amount of ballast in there, you just can't get your lights aimed properly...they're either good for driving with the plow up and you can't see a damn thing when you're plowing because your beams are in the trees or you've got them set for plowing and when you're on the road you can't see more than 20 feet in front of you...and using different ballast loads or having a sander out back that varies your ballast load by 1500-2000lb makes it even more frustrating.

Another option I see is more manufacturers experimenting with materials. Lighter material plow blades with downpressure systems instead of just mass could be great for our front ends, tires and money spent on alignments...the trick is making use of materials that are high enough strength to do the job without blowing apart after 2 years service but not so exotic that they can't be mass produced cheaply enough for them to be viable.

Last idea...way out there...heated cutting egde to get through those late season freezing slush storms.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

okay lets take all these in and put them in one idea.......A Boss V with hydro. wings made out of a lighter composite material with self leveling/ajusting headlights. oh and a set of led flashers built on the plow light bracket as well  lets let BOSS do this because i love them and their products but think that they have fallen behind the 8 ball on new products.....the VXT are nice though


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Hmmmm..how about plow mode in the truck, put down your electric markers in the fall. Then when it snows you pull up to the driveway or lot, push plow mode and truck plows all by itself. Easy, just get the Lexas parking assist and Rumba vacuum guys to put their heads together.. Wala!, asleep at the wheel we will be. When it's done it turns up the radio and beeps the horn so you can drive to the next job!


----------



## CompleteCare (Feb 15, 2006)

Stumbled on this thread, a boss V-Plow with blizzard plow expandable wings. Who has a welder and way to much time. It would way a ton (literally)


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I think a belly blade would be pretty sweet on a pickup. That way you can really scrape down to the asphalt in hardpack conditions.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I know some insert v box salters have thrid brake lights incorporated into them now, but why dont they come equipped with a place to put your rear liscence plate, and a light for it as required by law, and maybe some strobes in the back, and a spot light to see the spread...these are all mods we have had to make ourself-(except the strobes-but will over the winter).


----------



## Get Plowed AK (Nov 9, 2008)

More options for down pressure?


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

How about a heated v-box? That would be handy, keep the sand from freezing in there.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

jhook;645058 said:


> How about a heated v-box? That would be handy, keep the sand from freezing in there.


With a big corksrew agitator down the middle from front to back to keep if from turning rock solid, and a sliding tarp like on big dump trailers to keep the rain/snow out. WTF, incorporate a vibrator into the thing too while were at it.


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

OK...to make everybody laff. When I first started plowing most of the plow that were out there were manual turn. (You got out of the truck, pulled the pin, changed your angle, put the pin back, and got back into the truck.) It was an option to have the hydraulic turn system!! THAT was the way to learn to plow...now days it's easy with power hydraulics!!!

I like the idea of having plow and spreader controls in on controller.


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

JohnnyRoyale;645092 said:


> With a big corksrew agitator down the middle from front to back to keep if from turning rock solid, and a sliding tarp like on big dump trailers to keep the rain/snow out. WTF, incorporate a vibrator into the thing too while were at it.


Now we're talking. Obviously another operator who has felt the pain


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I can write a book brother. I sometimes wonder what kind of superhuman lining I have in my stomach.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

*Trigger Button, FishStik*

I think it would be awesome if, on the back of a Fisher FishStik, there was a "trigger" , and when you pull the trigger, the plow returns all the way to the top, and straight and center on the truck. As you are approaching a pile, or leaving an account, and you want to return the plow to the "home" position, you just have to pull the trigger.

A wireless FishStik would also be nice, but I am sure there are plenty of problems that could happen with that.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Gicon;645369 said:


> I think it would be awesome if, on the back of a Fisher FishStik, there was a "trigger" , and when you pull the trigger, the plow returns all the way to the top, and straight and center on the truck. As you are approaching a pile, or leaving an account, and you want to return the plow to the "home" position, you just have to pull the trigger.
> 
> A wireless FishStik would also be nice, but I am sure there are plenty of problems that could happen with that.


Already have both those features on the Snoway's.

What I'd really like to see is the plow and truck manufactures standardize the wiring systems..


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

B&B;645446 said:


> Already have both those features on the Snoway's.
> 
> What I'd really like to see is the plow and truck manufactures standardize the wiring systems..


You serious????????????? Does SnoWay already have that?????? I dont think we have Snoway in this area..........I dont know as if I have ever seen one. Fisher rules the land, and the occasional Blizzard, and Curtis are around.


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

How bout a plow with a voice activated controller just yell ... LIFT, LEFT , Right, Down.........


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Gicon;645463 said:


> You serious????????????? Does SnoWay already have that?????? I dont think we have Snoway in this area..........I dont know as if I have ever seen one. Fisher rules the land, and the occasional Blizzard, and Curtis are around.


Yep they sure do..on the Mega's

...just do a little outside research. :salute:


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

A voice activated controller would be nice


----------

